# barrel fluting



## bowbuck (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm in the process of gathering parts to build a lightweight short barreled 700 in probably .308, to hunt with when hiking into the mountains. Something like a ruger compact but lighter on the 700 action. My question is if using a #1 contour barrel can I flute it to reduce weight.  I know this isn't probably neccessary just wondering if their was enough material to do that.  I also have saw interrupted fluting on a gunsmith site.  I liked the look and wondered if there was a down side to this.  Thanks in advance for your help.  I want to make this as lightweight and skeltontized as possible.  This is a project just for my enjoyment, and I am looking to make a rifle I can carry a long ways easy and fire a couple of times a season (hopefully)  Thanks in advance bowbuck.


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 24, 2010)

Check out Karl Kampfeld custom rifles, just google his name.
 If you flute a #1 contour it will be just for looks the weight loss will be insignificant.
 Some ways to loose wieght is to go with talley light weight rings and if it's a BDL model, loose the bottom metal and turn it in to an ADL, and then look for a composite stock,
Mcmillian edge or Hs Precision.
And have Karl flute the bolt and skeletonize the handle.


----------



## jglenn (Mar 24, 2010)

http://www.kampfeldcustom.com/


couldn't agree more on Kampfield  does excellent work with quick turn around on bolts and barrels.

also look at High tech stocks for some light weight old style  stuff.

Brownells carries them


----------



## ben300win (Mar 24, 2010)

You can shorten the barrrel and loose more weight. You loose about 50fps for every inch you take off. You could also look into a Remington 700 TI to get the lightest rifle possible.


----------



## bowbuck (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks guys for the advice.  I was looking at using a 700 action or maybe an older titanium 700 if I could come up with the cash, then have it worked over to lighten it up and an aluminum bolt shroud. Then add a #1 contour barrel at around 16.5" or so.  I know this would cost some velocity but I'm okay with that considering this rifle is gonna be shot at game a few times a year probably inside of 150 yds, most likely in the 50-75 yd range.  I would probably put this in the original titanium 700 stock or maybe the Lone Wolf summit xl just because of it's light weight. Either one with a blind mag, and aluminum trigger guard  On top a set of lightweight mounts, which could come from a variety of guys that put out 2 oz sets. Then a leupold ultralight scope, probably a 3-9x33 at around 8.8 oz.  I would like to see this come out in the 5.5 pound range scoped if at all possible, of course less would be good.  Any ideas or anything I missed on building such a rifle??


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 24, 2010)

If your gonna true a 700 action  your gonna have around $700-$800 bucks in it and when its all done it's still gonna be a 700 action.
 If your gonna go to this extent I would use a surgeon action.
 Check out Roberts website, one of the best right in our back yard.
http://www.gradousrifles.com/


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Mar 24, 2010)

You Can Do all That work or Just Buy A NULA.Both Are Gonna Be Very Close In $ After Its all Said and Done. The NULA will Be A Better Return If You Decide To Move It Down The Road.IMO Their Is Very Few Gunsmith That Are In The Same League As Karl, He is That Good.His Wait times are Around A Year for a Full Build. But Or  Well Worth It..


----------



## Allen Waters (Mar 25, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> Check out Karl Kampfeld custom rifles, just google his name.
> If you flute a #1 contour it will be just for looks the weight loss will be insignificant.
> Some ways to loose wieght is to go with talley light weight rings and if it's a BDL model, loose the bottom metal and turn it in to an ADL, and then look for a composite stock,
> Mcmillian edge or Hs Precision.
> And have Karl flute the bolt and skeletonize the handle.



Roger that! Carl built my remmy 700 for me. He does awesome work, and now i have a hunting rifle you would have a hard time prying from my dead hands.


----------



## jbroadnax (Mar 25, 2010)

McWhorter Custom Rifles is right here in Georgia as well.  IMO he builds the best money can buy.  He has all the components(Custom Actions, McMillan stocks, Variety of custom barrels) in stock.   No 6mos. wait on a McMillan stock to come in.

www.mcwhorterrifles.com


----------



## deadend (Mar 25, 2010)

Sounds like a Kimber Montana could fit your needs at 5lbs 2oz.


----------



## bowbuck (Mar 26, 2010)

deadend said:


> Sounds like a Kimber Montana could fit your needs at 5lbs 2oz.



Your absolutely right deadend. But you can't fill days of research and thought up with a montana off the rack.  To the other guys, the info on kampfield was a good lead.  i like the olive drab coating with black accents on the barrel and bolt.


----------



## 67survivor (Mar 28, 2010)

*Flutting*

Contact Centerfire Precision formerly Fullers Gun Shop in Woodberry, Ga 678-725-9130. Paul is a GREAT guy and does excellent work. He has does ALOT of custom rifles and almost all of them are flutted.
Good Luck


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 28, 2010)

67survivor said:


> Contact Centerfire Precision formerly Fullers Gun Shop in Woodberry, Ga 678-725-9130. Paul is a GREAT guy and does excellent work. He has does ALOT of custom rifles and almost all of them are flutted.
> Good Luck



Tom  Fuller the "original" owner did great work.

But I've heard nothing but bad things about the new owner, from people who have taken him somthing to work on, to talk in gunshops and on here.


----------

